
“Battle for the Net” Cloudflare App - _jb
https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/net-neutrality
======
Corrado
I love the concept of this app and have installed it on my domain. Even though
I get very little traffic on my site I still believe it's up to everyone to
stand up and inform people as to what is going on right under their noses.

